# Thinking About a Dryer, (Kinda Wordy)



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

BTW this is how we usually keep our Spoo


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Have you considered the CC Kool Pup? It's very similar to the CC Kool Dry, just one size down. I think it's about $275.

Websites like cherrybrook.com offers coupon codes every now and then.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

schnauzerpoodle said:


> Have you considered the CC Kool Pup? It's very similar to the CC Kool Dry, just one size down. I think it's about $275.
> 
> Websites like cherrybrook.com offers coupon codes every now and then.


There's an idea. Do you, or anyone else, know if it has the power to dry a Spoo in a reasonable amount of time?

Rick


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

I was told when that I would be better off with a Kool Dry especially if the coat was on the longer side. After feeling the max power on both at a dog show I would stick with the Kool Dry for my standards and it dials down low enough for my baby angoras  Also quite is not the term for them even at its highest setting the only noise I heard from the Kool Dry was from the air hitting my hand. 

I am with you if there was a group buy that would bring the price of the Kool Dry down I would be all over it.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I have the CC Kool Pup and I really like it. I bought it specifically for Atticus and it takes me about 5 minutes to dry him. I use it on all four of my dogs (wirehaired doxie, golden, corgi, tpoo) and it does a pretty good job! I also groom a large golden doodle regularly and I have him dry in under 30 mins, but he doesn't have very long hair, maybe 2-3 inches all over, so that makes a difference too. 

It is a pretty powerful little thing, I really like it.


----------



## poodlecrazy51 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have the Metro air force commander. I am not liking it. I have used for several years, maybe 5 even. It is very very loud. Painfully, so. If my ears hurt, I cant imagine what my poor spoo girls' ears feel like. BUT!!! You will love how fast these dryers dry, Poodlerick. I used to use a people hair dryer. (too hot and too slow). I have been heading in the direction of a new dryer. I don't know what stand dryers are. I would probably like having hands free to brush hair, etc, while drying. But the puppy version HV is sounding good to me, too. And what is this group buy? How does that work? sign me up.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

I have the cc raptor and am pleased with it. I have the metro air force and it's loud and is goo for smaller dogs. I suppose it's ok if you like the waves since it don't see it drying a spoo coat straight without a lot of effort. I tried the B air at a petco as part of their DIY service and it was manure.. Not sure the model but my metro is stronger. I would get the best dryer you can afford, not just a cheapy. It will do a better job at getting the dogs dry.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

poodlecrazy51 said:


> I have the Metro air force commander. I am not liking it. I have used for several years, maybe 5 even. It is very very loud. Painfully, so. If my ears hurt, I cant imagine what my poor spoo girls' ears feel like. BUT!!! You will love how fast these dryers dry, Poodlerick. I used to use a people hair dryer. (too hot and too slow). I have been heading in the direction of a new dryer. I don't know what stand dryers are. I would probably like having hands free to brush hair, etc, while drying. But the puppy version HV is sounding good to me, too. And what is this group buy? How does that work? sign me up.


Good info on the Metro. I don't want loud. A stand dryer is a dryer on a stand leaving both hands free to brush and manipulate the coat. As far as I can see from my search results ROWAN organized the last group buy from CC. A group buy is one large order from one company that will give a discount because of the large order. We used to do that a lot on my motorcycle forum. Here's the thread from a previous group buy. http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/15877-chris-christensen-group-buy-november-any-interest.html


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Ladyscarletthawk said:


> I have the cc raptor and am pleased with it. I have the metro air force and it's loud and is goo for smaller dogs. I suppose it's ok if you like the waves since it don't see it drying a spoo coat straight without a lot of effort. I tried the B air at a petco as part of their DIY service and it was manure.. Not sure the model but my metro is stronger. I would get the best dryer you can afford, not just a cheapy. It will do a better job at getting the dogs dry.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm sure the Raptor is great but WAAAAY out of my price range. I'm totally with you on "get the best you can afford" thing. That's always been my way of thinking whether it's cameras, studio equipment or musical instruments. I figure it's cheaper in the long run to buy a good one once instead of buying cheap then buying the good one.

Rick


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Rick, I am also looking to buy a dryer and am with you on the "quiet" aspect. Dogs hearing is so much more sensitive than ours and with the noise being close to their ears this is a factor for me. 
Appreciate this post and am eager to learn what's available.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Sweetp said:


> Rick, I am also looking to buy a dryer and am with you on the "quiet" aspect. Dogs hearing is so much more sensitive than ours and with the noise being close to their ears this is a factor for me.
> Appreciate this post and am eager to learn what's available.


Yeah, I think quiet is as important to me as powerful. I hope this thread gets more action. I know there are groomers here that could lend some more insight. I am interested in the CC Kool Pup since it's just outside my budget and supposed to be very quiet but not if it doesn't have the power to dry a Spoo in a decent amount of time. I'm also surprised at the lack of YouTube videos on the Kool Pup. There's one video on the Kool Mister but nothing on the Kool Pup. At least that I could find.

Rick


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

I know! Some good input here which has helped steer me towards the Kool Pup. I'm looking more at the website: Pet Grooming Dryers Used by Show Dog Professionals for over 30 years but it would help to get more input about the different models. I'm not a groomer so don't need bells and whistles - just quiet and efficient for use on a spoo.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

PoodleRick said:


> Yeah, I think quiet is as important to me as powerful. I hope this thread gets more action. I know there are groomers here that could lend some more insight. I am interested in the CC Kool Pup since it's just outside my budget and supposed to be very quiet but not if it doesn't have the power to dry a Spoo in a decent amount of time. I'm also surprised at the lack of YouTube videos on the Kool Pup. There's one video on the Kool Mister but nothing on the Kool Pup. At least that I could find.
> 
> Rick


Quiet is a relative term, no dryer is truly quiet. But some dryers are quieter than others.. The k9 and metro master blaster have loud sometimes high pitched noise but we use them in salons due to how well they do dry. CC dryers don't have that loud mechanical sound like the other dryers do, but the sound of the air traveling thru the hose and rushing thru the dogs coat is still there like all HV dryers. So I still wear ear plugs when I use my dryer, because I still want to protect my hearing. But compared to others it is quiet. If one wants to protect their dogs hearing then it's best to put cotton balls in their ears. 
It's hard to find a good dryer they like. Most of the time for a lower price range you can find a quiet dryer or a decently powerful one, but hard to find one in both categories. CC will no longer do a group buy for us. They will only give special prices to business owners.. I was lucky to be part of the last group buy. I purchased the raptor for like 400-450 so I went ahead an splurged on it! I was looking at the kool dry or the hurrycanine dryers at the time. I wanted variable speed dryer with no heating element, quieter, powerful dryer. Davis also has something similar to the kool dry, and so does hurrycanine. 
If you can get to an AKC conformation dog show vendors will have dryers for sale and you can try them there. Can't remember how strong the kool pup is. I dont know your location but you can also try to go to a groom show and they will also have dryer vendors there. You can get better prices there too, and the larger the show the more vendors there will be. There are some larger ones in in Atlanta, Dallas, and Vegas if I remember right.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

ooops my mistake


----------



## Joy (Apr 25, 2013)

You might find something interesting in this post of mine a few months ago.

http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/57634-cc-hv-dryer-sales.html


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks, Joy. How are you liking your Kool Dry? Did it meet your expectations?


----------



## Joy (Apr 25, 2013)

I like it very much. For my toy though I have only used the lowest setting. It is quiet. It has so much power I could use it as a leaf blower, ha. Very much like the variable speed so I know there will also be a perfect setting for my standard when I get her. I also like that it is not very big so doesn't take up a lot of room in the house to store it.


----------



## Sweetp (Mar 23, 2013)

Thank you! I've been looking at the Kool Dry and Kool Pup and prices seem to be pretty much the same everywhere with one place offering free shipping. I have time so I'll keep checking for specials. :thumb:


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Michelle said:


> I have the CC Kool Pup and I really like it. I bought it specifically for Atticus and it takes me about 5 minutes to dry him. I use it on all four of my dogs (wirehaired doxie, golden, corgi, tpoo) and it does a pretty good job! I also groom a large golden doodle regularly and I have him dry in under 30 mins, but he doesn't have very long hair, maybe 2-3 inches all over, so that makes a difference too.
> 
> It is a pretty powerful little thing, I really like it.


So you can get a golden doodle dry in 30 minutes using the Kool Dry Pup? Is the doodle's coat like the pic I posted of Beau on the first page of this thread?


----------

